# Glock 29 mags in a Glock 30?



## crescentstar69 (Sep 24, 2011)

Will G29 mags work in my G30? I just took in some G29 mags in trade. It looks like they would work. Anyone with experience?


----------



## T-55A5 (Apr 27, 2011)

crescentstar69 said:


> Will G29 mags work in my G30? I just took in some G29 mags in trade. It looks like they would work. Anyone with experience?


The G29 is a 10mm, G30 is .45 or 11.3mm

I don't think they will work


----------



## HK Dan (Dec 22, 2010)

Yes, they will fit in the gun...Why would you want to do that? The feed lips probably won't allow the .45 cases to feed properly (I've never tried it, but you're .05" shy, buddy). They may hold the .45 too low to be picked up.


----------



## crescentstar69 (Sep 24, 2011)

Definitely don't plan on it, just curious because the 29 mags actually seem to fit more flush with less bulk. I didn't mean to infer I was going to do it. In a side by side comparison they look identical. Of course that doesn't mean they are.


----------



## HK Dan (Dec 22, 2010)

Naw, they're really not. Compare the width of the magazine feed lips. I think you'll find that the 10mm is 1/20th of an inch narrower. Otherwise, the tube and liner are probably identical, but that little bitty change will keep your .45 ammo sitting lower in the tube and keep it from exiting the mag just a bit longer.


----------



## Jerrshoe (Dec 15, 2011)

Mags are interchangeable between the 29 and 30. You can also take the barrel off of a G36 or G30 and place them on the 29 frame. Sounds crazy but works flawlessly, functions perfectly and has no evidence of abnormal wear.


----------



## Blitzkrieg71 (9 mo ago)

crescentstar69 said:


> Definitely don't plan on it, just curious because the 29 mags actually seem to fit more flush with less bulk. I didn't mean to infer I was going to do it. In a side by side comparison they look identical. Of course that doesn't mean they are.


Just but a conversion barrels u can have the best of both worlds. I'm fixing to order 1 myself and some glock 29 mags fir my 30.


----------

